# Light rail track layout?



## CircusFreakGritz (Oct 27, 2010)

Hey everyone,

I want to model a light rail system and I was wondering if anyone had any ideas on how this could be done realistically, considering I'll be using HO scale. I want to have parallel tracks going in opposite directions with loops at the end and/or crossovers but I feel like maybe this won't be reasonable given my space constraints.

Any thoughts? Thanks!


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

well, trams do have extreme turn radius so r18 or r15 sections lwill not look cartoonish. so a loop and a tram depot in the middle seems to be feasable. we've also seen some neat design posted by Choo - rails laid sideways http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=4393&highlight=tram

with that what rolling stock do you intend to run? on my trip to Europe i seen some street rail models in their model shop, but i'm not sure how they perform.


----------



## CircusFreakGritz (Oct 27, 2010)

tankist said:


> well, trams do have extreme turn radius so r18 or r15 sections lwill not look cartoonish. so a loop and a tram depot in the middle seems to be feasable. we've also seen some neat design posted by Choo - rails laid sideways http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=4393&highlight=tram
> 
> with that what rolling stock do you intend to run? on my trip to Europe i seen some street rail models in their model shop, but i'm not sure how they perform.


Hey, thanks for your reply. That is true, trolleys typically run on tight curves. I'll be using the IHC / AHM Boeing LRV models. The articulated section doesn't seem as flexible as the prototypes though (or maybe I'm wrong).


----------



## CircusFreakGritz (Oct 27, 2010)

So, I'm thinking of modeling the MBTA E-line, since I live on it and I'm a fan of the green line. I plan on making it an L-shaped layout since that will more accurately resemble the line and I think it's more realistic than having a rectangular shaped table.

I want to start it at the Northeastern portal (picture) and include an abbreviated run through the MFA and Longwood in a right-of-way (picture), then of course include the street-running part (picture) near Heath Street (picture 1) (picture 2).

I want to include the heath street loop but I'm not sure what to do at the other end. I'm trying to find a way to construct the subway portal and have the trains loop around while under the table(?) and then come back out. I realize I could put a crossover before the portal and just have trains reverse directions, but in reality the portal is right after the first above-ground stop. I know, I know, it doesn't have to be 100% realistic, but I don't want it to seem cheesy either. What do you think?

Also, this leads me to another question. Does anyone have any ideas in terms of making this more interesting/enjoyable? In real life there are a few crossovers and a siding or two on the E-line, so this would allow for more variation in operations, but for the most part, the trains travel their route then go around the loop and come back. How do I make this more interesting? Should I model a small yard nearby? Or maybe a maintenance facility?

Any thoughts on this? Thx!


----------



## CircusFreakGritz (Oct 27, 2010)

New thread where I'll be posting construction updates  

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=5703


----------

